# From Connecticut



## charzard (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm Charlie. I have just recently began learning more about mantids. I've been thinking of keeping some when the weather gets warmer. I've been on the search for mantis egg cases but have had no luck. Any suggestions on specific places to look for them? Anyways, I'm definitely looking forward to learning a lot from this forum!


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome!! I recommend you look on the classified part of the forum and that buying mantis pairs will normally yield you with at least two ooth at very minimum if you have some luck. I recommend mantisplace, panterrapets along with a few others. I myself might actually have some available soon.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 5, 2017)

@charzard welcome! I'm going to be searching soon as well for any wild ooths, this will be my first time as well and I'm not really sure where to look exactly. I'll be searching near my backyard since I found my first mantis there, and I'll be hiking as well so hopefully I spot one.


----------



## Tehshlendo (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, I sadly don't have any experience finding wild ooths so I don't have much in the way of advice on that front.


----------



## charzard (Feb 5, 2017)

I just very much want to find one and watch them hatch in the spring, for my own experience. I've talked to many people who have found some. I've tried searching alongside fields, I've also heard they may lay their ootheca on thorn bushes. However, I've also seen people found them in blue spruce trees in their yard. So, they could be anywhere..but they are somewhere..just seemingly out of sight!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 5, 2017)

Perhaps a forum member with experience with hunting for wild native mantis or ooths. I know this spring and summer I will be hunting here in Arkansas and any tips I can get will be helpful.

I know they are all around me, just looking for ways to "hunt" them rather than just stumble on one.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry, I got a bit a head of myself. Guess I have a bit of the mantis bug this winter.

Heyas and welcome to the forum, Charlie. :clap: 

You for sure have come to a great forum for knowledge and advice.


----------



## Serle (Feb 5, 2017)

hy Charlie welcome to the forum ... S


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! I have not found too many ooths in the wild, but the ones I have found were in pine trees in the woods around my office building. Good luck!


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello Charlie and welcome to the forum








charzard said:


> I've been on the search for mantis egg cases but have had no luck. Any suggestions on specific places to look for them?


Yes, take a look at my guide for finding ootheca (ooths).  It has helped several people start finding them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2017)

WElcome, chinese are usually knee height, religiosa, ankle n not sure on the other ooths.


----------



## charzard (Feb 6, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> Hello Charlie and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extremely helpful!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 6, 2017)

charzard said:


> Extremely helpful!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


Your quite welcome, and best of luck on the search.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thomas, Thanks so much for posting the guide again. Sure helps to have an idea to get you started with. LOL where not to look will save a lot of time being wasted.


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome and good hunting.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 8, 2017)

Zeppy44 said:


> Thomas, Thanks so much for posting the guide again. Sure helps to have an idea to get you started with. LOL where not to look will save a lot of time being wasted.


Your welcome, and indeed knowing where to not bother will help you find more.

Personally I spent more time in places where a ooth would never be until I started finding them and better understanding why they lay ooths where they do (anywhere best protected from the weather and predators, seems obvious now but it isn't until you search some). Best of luck on your searches.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have started looking along my rural road when I walk my dog,  After 2 days I realized they will be hard to see on vines if I only look from the top. LOL Time to start looking on the underside of vines, etc.  Makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Lalaland (Feb 9, 2017)

Coincidentally I have a wolf spider named Charlie she/he is a cool dude. I bet you are too welcome to the forum. Also yes cosbyart is extremely helpful (extremely).


----------



## charzard (Feb 10, 2017)

Zeppy44 said:


> I have started looking along my rural road when I walk my dog,  After 2 days I realized they will be hard to see on vines if I only look from the top. LOL Time to start looking on the underside of vines, etc.  Makes sense when you think about it.


I searched the other day for a couple of hours and no luck. Is it possible that there may not be so many in my area?


----------



## charzard (Feb 10, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> Coincidentally I have a wolf spider named Charlie she/he is a cool dude. I bet you are too welcome to the forum. Also yes cosbyart is extremely helpful (extremely).


That's awesome!! And thanks! Cosbyart is very helpful, indeed!


----------

